# Descant



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Will someone please give me a title of an English descant -- if possible -- from the 14th century. If that sounds a strange request, explanation: I've read a book about living in 14th century England. In talking about music, the author says "English descants (three-part polyphony) and motets are written in the last decades of the century.

Thank you. Hazel


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I know of three:

Beata viscera
Flos regalis
Gloria, Spiritus et alme


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. I can take it from there.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Descant had several different meanings at various times (even within the medieval period) so it's hard to be sure what you're looking for. Three part polyphony is not, specifically, a discant AFAIK. I don't know of any recordings of the descant as an improvisation (though I'm sure they do exist though I'd imagine that's got more to do with 11th/12th C music). Descant as the higher separate line, used contrapuntively, is common in much medieval and renaissance polyphony, like this:






The Hilliard Ensemble have recorded some 13th and 14th C English music on 'Sumer is Icumen In' and 14th-15th C stuff on 'The Old Hall Manuscript'. The Sixteen, Gothic Voices and the Orlando Consort are also known for performing this period. I hope at least some of this is useful as I'm a little unsure what you're after.

PS: Apparently I'm too late anyway. Apparently this is what you were really looking for:

http://www.oxfordwesternmusic.com/view/Volume1/actrade-9780195384819-div1-011007.xml

so the Dunstaple, whilst part of the eventual results, isn't want you were after.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

No, not too late at all, hocket. That is lovely and I can now hear what you are describing so very well. I think I'll try for that one. Just imagine what ear and voice control that takes. Beautiful! Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I know of three:
> 
> Beata viscera
> Flos regalis
> Gloria, Spiritus et alme


I should have thought of this before. When I went to Barnes & Noble, it became clear that I need a composer's name or, better, a performing group's name since that is how their CDs are shelved.

I thought (and still think) that they can search out a recording by title but the man said no. I didn't waste my time arguing with him.

So, can someone name a good recording of one or more of these? Thank you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I just ran a search at amazon.com on 'flos regalis', and got 46 hits.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Flos+regalis&x=17&y=20

You'll probably have to copy/paste that into your browser if you want to use it.

Oops; looks like TC's software truncates the link. So run the search, eh?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you and why didn't I think of that? I have done it often enough. I'll get at it.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Hazel said:


> I thought (and still think) that they can search out a recording by title but the man said no. I didn't waste my time arguing with him.


What nonsense - the man was obviously a total ****.

Two of them are on this beautiful CD: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alleluia-N...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1296666193&sr=1-3

Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you. I was sure it can be done as I think I've had it done before. 

I shall find the one to which you refer.


----------

